# Why did you decide to join GBATEMP?



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2019)

I personally joined this awesome wiki because I wanted to learn to mod my Nintendo consoles and more stuff. Now its your turn to give your opinion!


----------



## Lacius (Feb 17, 2019)

I had nothing better going on.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 17, 2019)

I joined because GBATemp was suffering from so much traffic on the day that I joined due to Pokemon HG/SS (Japanese) and Bowser's Inside Story being released and both having some horrible AP tethered to them. So they shut down the site to guests and I made an account to complain about not being able to play these games.


----------



## Selim873 (Feb 17, 2019)

Joined in 2010 because of Wii homebrew.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 17, 2019)

I don't remember.


----------



## Chary (Feb 17, 2019)

Joined because I wanted to know more about how to hack my Wii, and everyone seemed so nice. Turned out to be pretty dang worth it.


----------



## kuwanger (Feb 17, 2019)

IIRC, because people were posting on here in addition to Pocketheaven.  The good news is at least one of these two forums is still around.   *misses Pocketheaven*


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 17, 2019)

This was always my go to website for Cemu and Dolphin related issues. So one day I decided to make a profile so I chose a terrible name, totally put my actual age, and started doing what everyone else does.
This reply should be titled: How most people make accounts.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 17, 2019)

I wanted to get back into console hacking. Was interested in the 3ds. Took a break after the psp scene and dashHacks fell.


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 17, 2019)

somebody had to like the anime news

i was that somebody


----------



## renjiVII (Feb 17, 2019)

I first joined gbatemp in 2015 because I wanted help from someone to downgrade my original 3ds sysnand to 9.2 after accidentally updating to its latest and so he did. Now I check this site waiting for that glorious news about the patched switch hacked announcement to be said this year as well as checking the news and reviews about gaming in general.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 17, 2019)

Nintendont was a major breakthrough over devolution, and I joined so I could help beta testing games. I stuck since then and became more active over all the site.



Chary said:


> Turned out to be pretty dang worth it.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## MoonUsotsuki (Feb 17, 2019)

I was interested in the 3ds scene, also needed help to get the hax's working. Nowadays is one of my main sources of news.


----------



## TheRealNGB (Feb 17, 2019)

Been using the site casually for about a decade, this is actually like my third account over the years, but I mostly was lurking NDS flashcart reviews, and wii hacking information, while only posting occasionally, more recently I joined and became more active for the Wii U (got one late in its life cycle) then xbox one, and ps4 content, and more recently the switch.

I enjoy the front page news, reviews, and having a source that covers the retail and modding scene for most major gaming platforms.


----------



## Quantumcat (Feb 17, 2019)

I wanted help getting palatine CFW working, from memory


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 17, 2019)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/hello-citizens-of-gbatemp.428483/


----------



## JeepX87 (Feb 17, 2019)

Better and friendly info about hacking on 3DS, Wii U and Switch


----------



## Plstic (Feb 17, 2019)

I joined for AKAIO updates.


----------



## Quantumcat (Feb 17, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/hello-citizens-of-gbatemp.428483/


Hi Ken


----------



## Minox (Feb 17, 2019)

I wanted to know more about what I could do with my newly bought Supercard DS One other than just playing ROMs. Then I kind of just ended up staying.


----------



## ELY_M (Feb 17, 2019)

I have been here for very long time.  I have been into Nintendo console hacking myself for many years.  I registered on here 10+ years ago.    I was reading and lurking alot and helped few times.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Feb 17, 2019)

I was trying to get Yoshi's Island to run properly on a GBA flashcart. I've been slowly losing interest in Nintendo for years now so I don't come on here as often, but I check the recent threads every once in a while.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Feb 17, 2019)

Best hacking community


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2019)

I decided to join GBAtemp, because i was very interested in Nintendo Switch Homebrew and was for a long time a Silent user, that was always reading about the Nintendo Switch Homebrew development in the Switch Custom Firmware section of the Forum.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hello.

After many years of only reading and learing from this great forum full of knowledge and passion for developing/programming etc. i´ve decided to join this in my opinion unique community.

Thank you guys.


----------



## PagaN (Feb 17, 2019)

I join GBATEMP because I want hack my console.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2019)

I wanted to make mods for SM4SH and hack my WII U


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 17, 2019)

I don't remember why I joined in the first place but I think something to do with Emulator. Not sure. Who cares. GBATEMP is great place to come. Very useful information.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 17, 2019)

Wanted to share the knowledge I had on the Xbox and 360.
Here I am, 8 years later, still on the site.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 17, 2019)

I was lurking on the Gateway 3DS New 3DS thread and decided to join in. Jesus Christ, that was a hell of a thread. Is it soon, yet?


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Feb 17, 2019)

It was the time when I wanted to get started hacking my Wii U, oh damn Kafluke's tutorials were a blessing.
I have to say, I visit GBAtemp.net about 4-7 Times a day. Just to see what everyone is struggling with, talking about, or follwing dicussions.
I like this platform, for the people, and it's kinda funny to see the regular visitors.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 17, 2019)

I joined when I started using the Wii. Then I stayed.


----------



## Ratatattat (Feb 17, 2019)

I Love the miss information. And I love how every thread turns into a children's sandbox.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Feb 17, 2019)

I first came here and joined when I was hacking my 3DS.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 17, 2019)

I wanted access to the ROM section, indeed the activity on the forums requirement is why I still stick around.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 17, 2019)

I remember joining during the peak of the Wii hacking scene, joined here after the infamous TehSkeen site died off


----------



## GreatCrippler (Feb 17, 2019)

I was trying to get Mega Man X2 to play on a SNES emulator for the PsP, and trying to get Pokemon Heart Gold to work on my knockoff R4 at the time. Was easier to join at that point.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 17, 2019)

cauz there was a Hacking guide translated in italian on gbarl.it, I follewed the source and i found there's a even better and MOAR ACTIVE FORUM with tons of wonderful people and more competent newsers. Ofc guarded with more butthurt and unforgiven mods.


----------



## Bimmel (Feb 17, 2019)

Because of the helpful people here. Still love it.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2019)

I also joined because I wanted help for hacking my consoles


----------



## Mythical (Feb 18, 2019)

I joined to mod my 3ds and get some help if needed. Stayed because I like the humour and everythings well layed out. Also I'm a huge nerd

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> I remember joining during the peak of the Wii hacking scene, joined here after the infamous TehSkeen site died off


Lead my down a rabbit hole with Tehskeen


----------



## SG854 (Feb 18, 2019)

It was a long cold cloudy day. I didn’t know myself, I was a confused little person. Who am I? Where will I go? Are questions I asked.

I searched deeply hoping for an answer. I found nothing, nothing at all. I was disappointed. And mad. I banged my computer desk as hard as I can. Letting out a huge “Damn.” Why can’t I find nothing? I thought. Why? I was so hopeless.

I was browsing the web searching for answers in hope I can find something. Then I found it. I stumbled upon something that’ll change my whole life. I found videos of a guy eating a spiky cactus. Ha Ha Ha, I laughed. I was cured! Hallelujah!

.....then I joined the after thought of a site that I don’t really care for that much called GBAtemp.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 18, 2019)

I joined to be Moonshell2 support, answering all the questions. And then everything went downhill, nowadays all I see are strange threads talking about things like why I decided to join GBATemp and if masculinity is toxic and other unrelated things.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Feb 18, 2019)

3ds HaCkZ


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 18, 2019)

I think I wanted to ask about flashcarts.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 18, 2019)

Joined to annoy @Noctosphere


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 18, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Joined to annoy @Noctosphere


why?
Tell me what made you join on January 18th?
What have I done so special that day that made you join that specific day to annoy me?


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 18, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> why?
> Tell me what made you join on January 18th?
> What have I done so special that day that made you join that specific day to annoy me?


I'm a troll simple


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 18, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> I'm a troll simple


oh really? didnt notice...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2019)

Darth Meteos said:


> I was lurking on the Gateway 3DS New 3DS thread and decided to join in. Jesus Christ, that was a hell of a thread. Is it soon, yet?


Oh man, that was an absolute mess. I still remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Issac (Feb 18, 2019)

I was on the IRC server for a while, and felt it was a friendly place. I also read some reviews on the site, and got myself a flashcart... and then decided to join eventually one day, to get all the latest release news and just chat away about those games. 

Something like that... it's soon 15 years ago >_>


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 18, 2019)

Issac said:


> I was on the IRC server for a while, and felt it was a friendly place. I also read some reviews on the site, and got myself a flashcart... and then decided to join eventually one day, to get all the latest release news and just chat away about those games.
> 
> Something like that... it's soon 15 years ago >_>


You joined when 80% of the userbase was learning to walk


----------



## Astral_ (Feb 18, 2019)

I joined for the GBA err... message board ?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Feb 18, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Oh man, that was an absolute mess. I still remember it like it was yesterday.


It was a clusterfuck, but man, it was the best clusterfuck. I wonder if Bortz still has war flashbacks about that one.


----------



## Archerite (Feb 18, 2019)

While researching how to write homebrew on the 3DS and also for modding it I ended up in threads here a lot. Then when I got stuck on something I registered and asked a question,then posted the working result back.

After a couple of months later my homebrew was ready for a preview release on the Wii, and got some really helpfull feedback on it.

So far the experience has been really great.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 21, 2019)

I originally signed up way back at the beginning, a username I’ve long since lost as I no longer have the email associated with it, because the forums were a wealth of information. The community was good, frankly if you wanted to learn, have a natter about gaming or just follow the “scene”, it was one of the best places to be.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Feb 21, 2019)

because I wanted to comment on the gba scene releases


----------



## Olmectron (Feb 21, 2019)

I joined after lurking for around 3 years.

It was the days of Wii modding (when I started lurking). I just wanted to play games on my Wii again, since an original copy of Super Smash Bros. Brawl damaged badly the disc reader of my Wii after 2 or 3 uses. It seemed to be a common problem for many first year consoles, and Nintendo fixed them for free. But not in my country. I would have needed to pay the same a new Wii costed for sending it to NOA. So I simply let it gather dust for a year.

One cold night of 2009, I finally realized I didn't need Nintendo at all. GBATemp had the solution for my problems. No more disc reading problems thanks to USB loaders. But I didn't create my account since I felt safer as a guest, without all that drama that meant being a member (that was nearly non-existent by then, but it already was present in some threads).

I joined until the last day of 2012, since I realized the world didn't come to an end on December 21st, and I could very well start a wild ride around here while the real judgement day comes near.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)

Best site for video games and more


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 9, 2020)

I joined because of y'all, obviously.

My life is nothing without you merry bunch of bunnies.


----------



## zergoven (Jan 12, 2020)

I joined it to know how to Hack my 3DS.


----------



## Panzer_Baboon (Jan 17, 2020)

My mom made me do it to meet new friends.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2020)

Tech support/resources


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jan 17, 2020)

I've been fiddling with console modding for years, and after TheIsoZone got shut down, I had to find somewhere else to discuss things and share FCs. I lurked around as a guest for some time before actually committing to it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

entertainment


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 23, 2020)

To try and get help with a pirated copy of Mario Galaxy, apparently.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 23, 2020)

I joined in 2007 looking for homebrew for my DS-X and also found out that at that point it was pretty much a dead cart. The members at the time helped me choose a better card that suited my needs. I definitely stayed for the community, from 2008-2010 I had an absolute blast on here! I just kinda grew up and grew out of video games, I still chat with a few people from here though that I have added on my Facebook and Instagram. Definitely a community I will always love! <3


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

I wanted to talk with the community. Been following Gbatemp since years, but never thought about making an account until now. And now everyone has to suffer my shitposting


----------



## fan1glam (Sep 23, 2020)

Missingphy said:


> I personally joined this awesome wiki because I wanted to learn to mod my Nintendo consoles and more stuff. Now its your turn to give your opinion![/QUOTE
> Because gbatemp helped me a lot when looking to start homebrewing my Nintendo consoles.


----------



## deficitdisorder (Sep 26, 2020)

Help with the Bravely Default 3DS ROM.


----------



## Chains (Sep 27, 2020)

Did it on a whim.


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 27, 2020)

I made an account because I needed help on my switch because I didn't dual boot correctly. Reddit had rules so I couldn't make a post because I didn't have enough Karma. I like Gbatemp more than Reddit since this is dedicated to gaming only.


----------



## cherryduck (Sep 27, 2020)

I joined for GBA ROMs back in the day.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 28, 2020)

Confusion regarding my Wii.


cherryduck said:


> I joined for GBA ROMs back in the day.


Wait, that was a thing once? What happened?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 28, 2020)

It's kind of thanks to a weird situation.

I used to have an account before this one. But one day I started to have JAVA SCRIPT ERRORS all of sudden. And I got them JUST when I tried to use my account.
I could browse GBATemp just fine as long as I didn't logged in to my account.
Everytime I logged in to my account and attempted to see something like a thread or even clicking on an ad it would bring this JAVA SCRIPT ERROR and wouldn't load anything besides Homepage.

Then, one day I created this account to see if it was just my account or something else like my IP address being blocked or something.

Surprisingly enough, with this account I stopped having that stupid JAVA SCRIPT ERROR and I could browse just fine.

I never inteded to use it this much... until my dad bought a Wii to himself and he asked me to hack it.
But silly me forgot how to do it so I came here and asked how to.

The last time I hacked my Wii was in 2010, and this happened in last year's December.


----------



## cherryduck (Sep 28, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Confusion regarding my Wii.
> 
> Wait, that was a thing once? What happened?



Yeah this site used to be the place to go to for GBA piracy, hence the name. I guess it started getting sponsorship and became a legitimate gaming and hacking community. There's a post somewhere with the history of the site, it's an interesting read.


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 28, 2020)

This was (and is) the best site for flashcard (started with GBA) related stuff/files and help.


----------



## spectral (Sep 28, 2020)

I'd just bought a flash2Advance and GB Bridge and this place was the most active place discussing them. Still have both of them, recently managed to flash some GB roms too it using a Win XP VM.

I'm not sure if they purged inactive accounts or not because I was then away for years, came back in 2012 and couldn't log in. But it let me sign up with the same name I had previously.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 28, 2020)

I mainly joined to meme and shitpost in DS scene release threads. Good times.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2020)

I don't fuckin know man I don't fucking know why are you asking me you gay bastard degenerate I don't fucking know why I joined a gay ass poopy doo doo site poop weeny site its like is this run by fucking sick fuck degenerate neo nazi bitch idiotfaces fucky ducky people? At least I'm not a dumb fortnite gay kid who watches fortnite porn, you are a dumb weeny so you should just shut up and stop judging people man fuck dammit you spend your gayman time posting to a videogame website with a 

ok I'm sorry I can't keep this up


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 28, 2020)

Someone needed to keep this place ship-shape.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 29, 2020)

Some YouTuber mentioned it


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2020)

i often got links to gbatemp on youtube tutorials, also, i consider it the best english speaking gaming comunity i've been/i am a part of, like, you can have serious discussions here that dont devolve into flame wars, but it's not extremely censored, i've never been able to do that anywhere else, also, it's pretty much the only english speaking forum i visit, if you dont count ocasional lurks to /r9k/ and /k/, but those are few and far between, all my other gaming discusion is on GDLG, where i am a moderator, but i dont take discussions there too seriously


----------



## pausuri (Sep 29, 2020)

Basically in my own case, to keep learning!


----------



## Worldblender (Sep 29, 2020)

Not too many avenues of where I can meet, mingle, and possibly make more friends with other people who share an interest in video games. Also tell more people about free/open-source software and games; they often suffer from poor marketing, unless word-by-mouth succeeds.


----------



## pausuri (Sep 29, 2020)

Worldblender said:


> Not too many avenues of where I can meet, mingle, and possibly make more friends with other people who share an interest in video games. And also tell more people about free/open-source software and games as well.



Those are really good reasons too


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 30, 2020)

Pretty sure I joined due to the 3DS 9.2 modding craze, although by the time my birthday came around, I ended up having to wait for Ironhax which was literally the most amazing thing back then, since it let you finally downgrade to 9.2 from 9.8 or 10.2? Can't remember since it's been so long.

Talked to a few people here and there, but sadly nothing more than that.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 30, 2020)

Actually I would like to change my original reply for the true reason:
*I got an ad that said that hot single mothers were in here.*


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 30, 2020)

It feels like I have something useful to contribute here, and people are not overtly hostile. What more could you want?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> It feels like I have something useful to contribute here, and people are not overtly hostile. What more could you want?


Cat pics


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2020)

To add to my year old post, I have also become a moderator a few months ago.

Never thought I would have gone this far.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 30, 2020)

I joined after I realized how much I missed being on TheIsoZone, mainly for original Xbox, Wii and PSP stuff. Then I ended up meeting a lot of cool people and really broadening my modding horizons.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 30, 2020)

because micmash_w and vinscool are here


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 30, 2020)

I always want to do something and I don't remember if this was my first gbatemp to join but here I am. My first question was emulators everywhere before jailbreak existed. I wanted to read more news about emulators, games announcement. and later jailbreak.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Sep 30, 2020)

I'd made a Windows Vista inspired theme for the M3 DS Real Flashcard.

After spending two days working on it I figured it would be good to start it on the most popular NDS forum at the time.

I believe it ended up been one of the most downloaded themes for the flash card at the time.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 30, 2020)

I had questions about how to hack my Switch, mainly. This was back before RetroArch officially got involved with the Switch specifically and the version of RetroArch we had was RetroNX, what with the synthwave theme that I remember seeing a lot of on YT thanks to V A P O R W A V E recommends. One thing lead to another, and now I have +1,000 posts now!


----------



## Issac (Sep 30, 2020)

I bought a GBA flashcart and got the info on which to get from here, reading old reviews. But I joined a few months later, and I don't remember why exactly... probably just to comment on the releases or something


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 30, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I wanted access to the ROM section, indeed the activity on the forums requirement is why I still stick around.


Haha... this in a nutshell... Back when gbatemp first started you didn't need to sign up to download, but that quickly changed, and later you needed to be active on the forums if I remember. And the rest is history.


----------



## pausuri (Sep 30, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> To add to my year old post, I have also become a moderator a few months ago.
> 
> Never thought I would have gone this far.



Congrats man!


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Oct 1, 2020)

To help others, get help, post in the EoF, and because most users in this diverse community are accepting of people who're different.


----------



## Viri (Oct 1, 2020)

I forgot why, but I think it was because the admin forced people to make an account for some reason.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2020)

Where else am i going to go, tik tok?


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 4, 2020)

it had gba flashcart reviews, this was when they were first out.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 4, 2020)

to learn about hacking.


----------



## Alsusee (Oct 27, 2020)

I was lurking during the days of the G6 Lite flashcard where I wanted to know about how to use it. Also, learned about the FlashMe firmwares for the DS Lites so I didn't need to use the Passcard 3 device with the G6


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2020)

Alsusee said:


> I was lurking during the days of the G6 Lite flashcard where I wanted to know about how to use it. Also, learned about the FlashMe firmwares for the DS Lites so I didn't need to use the Passcard 3 device with the G6



isn't flashme the firmware where you bridge two points underneath the battery?  I thought about doing that to get rid of the health and safety screen, but my ds holds sentimental value for me.  it'd be a shame if the battery fell out while flashing, which afaik is the danger in doing that.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 27, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> it had gba flashcart reviews, this was when they were first out.


Sure, "flashcart reviews" 


godreborn said:


> isn't flashme the firmware where you bridge two points underneath the battery?  I thought about doing that to get rid of the health and safety screen, but my ds holds sentimental value for me.  it'd be a shame if the battery fell out while flashing, which afaik is the danger in doing that.


Tape it in.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2020)

I'll probably just leave as is.  that's the ds I bought in Akihabara.


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 27, 2020)

I first discovered GBAtemp when the GBA ROMs were available and then kind of rediscovered it when I got involved with DS flashcarts. I continued to lurk without an account for a couple years and after learning about Wii exploits here, I eventually bought one and that's when I joined. I got a lot of useful information here between the NDS, Wii, and 3DS eras and while I decided not to mod my Switch, I still like to keep up with it somewhat.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2020)

Glyptofane said:


> I first discovered GBAtemp when the GBA ROMs were available and then kind of rediscovered it when I got involved with DS flashcarts. I continued to lurk without an account for a couple years and after learning about Wii exploits here, I eventually bought one and that's when I joined. I got a lot of useful information here between the NDS, Wii, and 3DS eras and while I decided not to mod my Switch, I still like to keep up with it somewhat.



same here.  I don't plan to mod my switch, but I do like to help with whatever knowledge I might have, especially with the ps4, since it can be a pita to work with its exploits.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 28, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Sure, "flashcart reviews"



Don't get what you mean by that answer, are you saying I'm not telling the truth?


----------



## Alsusee (Oct 28, 2020)

godreborn said:


> isn't flashme the firmware where you bridge two points underneath the battery?  I thought about doing that to get rid of the health and safety screen, but my ds holds sentimental value for me.  it'd be a shame if the battery fell out while flashing, which afaik is the danger in doing that.



Yes thats correct. I put kitchen foil over a small screwdriver with a narrow shaft (and taped it on) and that served in bridging the gap and that also got rid of the H&S screen. I held the battery in with one hand and pushed the screwdriver in with the other. If you break the contact bridge, the flashing will pause but you can just make contact again and it'll continue. Some people just twisted kitchen foil and pushed it in the little gap and that done the job.


----------



## luigirockz (Oct 29, 2020)

I joined because my parent's gave me back my modded xbox 360 and ps3's and wanted to update to their latest mods.


----------



## E1ite007 (Oct 29, 2020)

I would have joined in 2014 when I first bought my DSi and my first flashcard, but I just went with the first thing it came on Google when searching for "_ds flashcards_".

Anyway, I joined 'cause people in here tends to be nice when in the _real_ world, most of the time people isn't.


----------



## reeeeecist (Nov 2, 2020)

One of the few good DS hacking sites that wasn't in Russian


----------



## Mateo87 (Nov 3, 2020)

I am geek, i love playing games and read all Your posts


----------



## Mark McDonut (Nov 3, 2020)

I used to get scene names for gba games here.
I still have my GBA X-rom 512. I love that thing.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 3, 2020)

I mainly joined to get help for my 3ds, and was just planning on abandoning my account after, that is, until i discovered the eof.


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 4, 2020)

because i'm chasing some element of my youth that i secretly already know i can't ever get back

if you meant the first time, because i wanted to learn how to pirate GBA and DS games with official hardware


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2020)

I was bored in school, and everything was blocked, lurked on this forum before while figuring out switch homebrew, decided to make an acc


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 14, 2020)

Here's the full shtick.
A couple of years back, I had problems on my Wii U. See, I had already hacked it (vWii), but the Homebrew Channel was always in a 4:3 aspect ratio. It was annoying.
So, I looked it up on this here site, and found out that it was an issue with the Title ID.
Because of this, I ripped the WAD of the Homebrew Channel. I edited the Title ID and used YAWMM.
But there was a problem.
Every time I booted up the HBC from that point forward, it would wait a good two minutes on the "IF YOU HAVE PURCHASED THIS SOFTWARE, YOU HAVE BEEN ROBBED" screen that normally only shows up on the installer before letting me press the 2 button. What's more, the cursor would flip me off when I was in. (This was before I started to fetishize cartoon middle fingers.)
Since my parents wouldn't let me make an account on anything without letting them know, and the site was temporarily down, I first asked on a site that I actually had an account on, Smashboards. I later realized that it was stupid, so I took my chances and made an account here.
A bit later, somebody pointed me toward Open Homebrew Channel. It worked, and I thought about deleting this account.
I then decided against it, just in case I needed more help with homebrew.
To this day, my parents don't know about this account, nor do they know about my GameFAQs, AtariAge, or Cave Story Tribute Site accounts. Ever since I got permabanned from Scratch (username: THENEXT_LEVEL), I've used this as my main forum. Now, I'm addicted to the Politics section, and I feel like I'll never escape. Part of me wants to escape GBAtemp entirely, while another knows that I'll just end up trapped in another forum.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 14, 2020)

To get people to hop in my van.


----------



## nekojosh (Nov 14, 2020)

Had lurked since the Wii era, but finally joined in 2015 when I started modding my 3DS. Have stayed around since then since I love the community.


----------



## PayotCraft (Dec 3, 2020)

I've never seen some battery save editors for the Final Fantasy (not Tactics) GBA games so I decided to make utilities for it and upload it here.

I already have one though, and four more to go.


----------



## ccfman2004 (Dec 3, 2020)

I joined to mod my Wii and other exploits.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Dec 3, 2020)

had lurked since back in 2014 and then with switch modding and me knowing alot more than just haha funny letter with bomb to hax wii go burr i gave it a go.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 3, 2020)

2016 11 year old me was following a... video tutorial... on how to install A9LH and got stuck on the 2.1.0 part.


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 11, 2020)

I was just trying to rip models out of a 3ds game. I'm near completion but now i need to figure out how to turn .bin files into .pc files


----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 8, 2022)

Mainly because I have been interested in gaming and emulation for years now, and hacking my Wii and Switch for fun and getting more out of those systems has made me more interested in the concept of homebrew overall.


----------

